
The Canadian who holds the key to the Internet - chanux
http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/article/841315--the-canadian-who-holds-the-key-to-the-internet
======
tptacek
Uh, right. If the Internet ever does start relying on the (badly broken)
DNSSEC scheme, this Canadian will hold some of the key material it uses. But
since that's unlikely to ever happen, this is really a puff piece.

